# Fish finder help..which one?!?!?!?!?



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

Need new fish finder. dont need bells and whistles. i would like temp cause my one that died didnt have it! not gonna spend a lot cause i am actually looking for a new boat within two years. the one that died is the lowrance x70a (i think) dad got it when he got are boat. 
here is what im looking @:
Lowrance Mark 5x
http://www.basspro.com/Lowrance-Mark5x-Fishfinder/product/10215747/-1665426

Mark 5x-pro
http://www.basspro.com/Lowrance-Mark5x-Pro-Fishfinder/product/10215765/-1665427

Lowrance x4
http://www.basspro.com/Lowrance-X4-Fishfinder/product/10210251/-1753762

x4-pro
http://www.basspro.com/Lowrance-X4-Pro-DualSearch-Fishfinder/product/10210252/-1753763


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

Theres a few Mark 5's on here for 200.00 or less. No shipping....no tax. Plus you can see some others that might grab you. I just sold a Lowrance 125 with a ram mount that no one would bite here.

http://motors.shop.ebay.com/Boat-Pa...4506.c0.m245.l1581&_udhi=300.00&_udlo=&_pgn=4


----------

